# summary of entries



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if they put up a summary of entries for Leeds champ show at Harewood next week on fosse data or higham press....Thanks


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

not sure about the two you mention but dog world would be your best bet.

oh meant to say...this is a great show...love going to the leeds show...and watch out for the red kites that fly over all day...never really that high up so you get a great look at them.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Its on highampress.co.uk

I keep looking but entries aint on yet


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> not sure about the two you mention but dog world would be your best bet.
> 
> oh meant to say...this is a great show...love going to the leeds show...and watch out for the red kites that fly over all day...never really that high up so you get a great look at them.


Thanks ...will have a look on dog world ...I went to the show last year to watch and had a great day....We see the red kites a fair bit when over that way as only live about 20/30 mins away depending on traffic...

Are you showing this time ?


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Its on highampress.co.uk
> 
> I keep looking but entries aint on yet


Thanks ceearott... Will keep checking..:thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

It's on now:

Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

I love springers said:


> Thanks ...will have a look on dog world ...I went to the show last year to watch and had a great day....We see the red kites a fair bit when over that way as only live about 20/30 mins away depending on traffic...
> 
> Are you showing this time ?


yes we will be showing...on the friday.


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> It's on now:
> 
> Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information


Thanks spellweaver 



ridgeback05 said:


> yes we will be showing...on the friday.


I'm there on friday as well... Hope the weather is as nice as last year..:thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> It's on now:
> 
> Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information


You beat me to it :lol:

Good luck to everyone entered


----------

